# Tips on coils & wick for OBS Engine Nano



## aktorsyl

So I have the Engine Nano, and my first build in it was the pre-supplied fused claptons. The spitback was insane, so I then built a 7-wrap, 3.5mm ID 22g kanthal coil for it. The cotton isn't overly tight in there at the moment. Resistance comes in at around 0.48.

Problem is that the vape feels.. "cold". Even if I up the wattage considerably, the actual vape temperature is hotter but it still feels cold (I have no idea how to describe it, but it's crap). And the coil is making a hissing noise for about 2 seconds or so after I take a puff (I assume it's boiling some juice off the wick or something).

It's pretty bleh, overall. I want to slap a new build in there tonight, but need some pointers. My options are 24g & 22g kanthal. I might have some kanthal clapton wire left (although I cant remember the gauges offhand). I was thinking of lowering the ID to 3mm, and using 24g instead of 22g. This will result in about 5 wraps to get 0.35 ohm or so... only thing that bothers me is that 5 wraps is not a lot of surface area. Unless I space them. Hmm.

Any thoughts? Or experience of what works, given the above options? Would appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

I think you should be fine with 5 wraps of 24, make sure your cotton is not too loose in the coil or especially the holes, I found that this basically removes the spitback issue. When it's too loose in the holes it soaks up juice too quickly, not enough to leak but enough for spitback. 

I'm current running a nichrome flapton at 0.3 and the vape is brilliant, should you want to experiment flapton in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

JB1987 said:


> I think you should be fine with 5 wraps of 24, make sure your cotton is not too loose in the coil or especially the holes, I found that this basically removes the spitback issue. When it's too loose in the holes it soaks up juice too quickly, not enough to leak but enough for spitback.
> 
> I'm current running a nichrome flapton at 0.3 and the vape is brilliant, should you want to experiment flapton in the future


5 wrap 24g would put me at 0.55 ohm or so, so that should be fine. I narrowed the spitback issue down to the fused claptons the last time (after trying more cotton, then less cotton, then various variations of something in between). I think the supplied premade fused claptons are probably funky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

aktorsyl said:


> 5 wrap 24g would put me at 0.55 ohm or so, so that should be fine. I narrowed the spitback issue down to the fused claptons the last time (after trying more cotton, then less cotton, then various variations of something in between). I think the supplied premade fused claptons are probably funky.


Any 3mm ID coil is fine but lift the coil so that the top of it is in line with the top of the posts, this should eliminate any spit back, also wick really tight through the coil, not enough to deform the coil but enough to have a good amount of resistance if you pull the tail, then with a pointy tweezer or something sharp comb the tails out till no more cotton comes off it, cut flush with bottom plate of atomizer and gently push wick tails into holes, never adjust the wicks when saturated ir they'll compact too much so do all this while your cotton is dry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

aktorsyl said:


> So I have the Engine Nano, and my first build in it was the pre-supplied fused claptons. The spitback was insane, so I then built a 7-wrap, 3.5mm ID 22g kanthal coil for it. The cotton isn't overly tight in there at the moment. Resistance comes in at around 0.48.
> 
> Problem is that the vape feels.. "cold". Even if I up the wattage considerably, the actual vape temperature is hotter but it still feels cold (I have no idea how to describe it, but it's crap). And the coil is making a hissing noise for about 2 seconds or so after I take a puff (I assume it's boiling some juice off the wick or something).
> 
> It's pretty bleh, overall. I want to slap a new build in there tonight, but need some pointers. My options are 24g & 22g kanthal. I might have some kanthal clapton wire left (although I cant remember the gauges offhand). I was thinking of lowering the ID to 3mm, and using 24g instead of 22g. This will result in about 5 wraps to get 0.35 ohm or so... only thing that bothers me is that 5 wraps is not a lot of surface area. Unless I space them. Hmm.
> 
> Any thoughts? Or experience of what works, given the above options? Would appreciate it!


I like Captons my self but I agree with you on a smaller I. D.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

kev mac said:


> I like Captons my self but I agree with you on a smaller I. D.


Hm. Well I have 2x28g fused clapton wire, so I guess I could slap a fused clapton in there. Only thing that bothers me is to get 0.35 ohm (or thereabouts) it would only be a 3-wrap coil. That's a VERY narrow coil...

Basically my options are:

28g fused clapton: 3 wraps @ 0.35 ohm
24g kanthal: 4 wraps @ 0.39 ohm
22g kanthal: 6 wraps @ 0.38 ohm

From the above, the 22g makes the most sense. Problem is that 22g kanthal has a ramp-up time that would make Metrorail seem fast. I guess I could go 24g kanthal 5 wraps @ 0.48 ohm, but that's still a hella small coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

aktorsyl said:


> Hm. Well I have 2x28g fused clapton wire, so I guess I could slap a fused clapton in there. Only thing that bothers me is to get 0.35 ohm (or thereabouts) it would only be a 3-wrap coil. That's a VERY narrow coil...
> 
> Basically my options are:
> 
> 28g fused clapton: 3 wraps @ 0.35 ohm
> 24g kanthal: 4 wraps @ 0.39 ohm
> 22g kanthal: 6 wraps @ 0.38 ohm
> 
> From the above, the 22g makes the most sense. Problem is that 22g kanthal has a ramp-up time that would make Metrorail seem fast. I guess I could go 24g kanthal 5 wraps @ 0.48 ohm, but that's still a hella small coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

One I saw on other forum seems to me this works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Dolfie said:


> One I saw on other forum seems to me this works


But what is that?


----------



## Dolfie

aktorsyl said:


> But what is that?


The wire?


----------



## aktorsyl

Dolfie said:


> The wire?


Yes, what gauge? Looks like 22, or is it 24?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

S


aktorsyl said:


> Yes, what gauge? Looks like 22, or is it 24?


Sorry have no idée just thought it may help. I am in 2 minds with my Nano using 24gage Ni80 normally 3mm and between 0.5 and 0.6 vaping at 26watts. I am actually considering a Squonker and nice RDA I am getting gatvol for tanks. Have the hadaly but constantly dripping also not for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Dolfie said:


> S
> Sorry have no idée just thought it may help. I am in 2 minds with my Nano using 24gage Ni80 normally 3mm and between 0.5 and 0.6 vaping at 26watts. I am actually considering a Squonker and nice RDA I am getting gatvol for tanks. Have the hadaly but constantly dripping also not for me


Ahh right, thanks! I wonder if 5 wraps with 24g, 3mm would do the trick. Spaced, that is. Just need to get my spacing right, which is easier said than done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie

aktorsyl said:


> Ahh right, thanks! I wonder if 5 wraps with 24g, 3mm would do the trick. Spaced, that is. Just need to get my spacing right, which is easier said than done


Good luck I am actually on a 2.5mm coil from yesterday just to see if its not better. I must say the not leaking is a big plus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

aktorsyl said:


> Hm. Well I have 2x28g fused clapton wire, so I guess I could slap a fused clapton in there. Only thing that bothers me is to get 0.35 ohm (or thereabouts) it would only be a 3-wrap coil. That's a VERY narrow coil...
> 
> Basically my options are:
> 
> 28g fused clapton: 3 wraps @ 0.35 ohm
> 24g kanthal: 4 wraps @ 0.39 ohm
> 22g kanthal: 6 wraps @ 0.38 ohm
> 
> From the above, the 22g makes the most sense. Problem is that 22g kanthal has a ramp-up time that would make Metrorail seem fast. I guess I could go 24g kanthal 5 wraps @ 0.48 ohm, but that's still a hella small coil.


I suggest getting some different wire. I have been using SS mostly 26g wrapped w/ 36,or 38g I am able to get 6-7 winds on a 3mm rod aprox. .46 ohm working well.22g is not going to get you the type of vape you seek IMHO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

kev mac said:


> I suggest getting some different wire. I have been using SS mostly 26g wrapped w/ 36,or 38g I am able to get 6-7 winds on a 3mm rod aprox. .46 ohm working well.22g is not going to get you the type of vape you seek IMHO.


Tried a fused clapton (2x28g / 36g), with 4 and a half wraps. Equals out at 0.35 ohm. Only thing is I need about 60W to get a decent vape out of it. Seems high for wattage, is that normal?

(Only thing I dislike about claptons is they make me feel like I'm drowning.. weirdest feeling ever. Feels as if my throat locks up. Strangely enough I've never had that with normal round wire coils)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

aktorsyl said:


> Tried a fused clapton (2x28g / 36g), with 4 and a half wraps. Equals out at 0.35 ohm. Only thing is I need about 60W to get a decent vape out of it. Seems high for wattage, is that normal?
> 
> (Only thing I dislike about claptons is they make me feel like I'm drowning.. weirdest feeling ever. Feels as if my throat locks up. Strangely enough I've never had that with normal round wire coils)


It is all about what works for you, play around and find your vape.the nano can handle the wattage so I say 60w is normal.With the advanced builds so popular these days I find mods with the user pre heat feature helpful in achieving my desired vape.Mods such as Voo Poo Drag, Ijoy Solo any DNA or SX Mini have this feature.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl

kev mac said:


> It is all about what works for you, play around and find your vape.the nano can handle the wattage so I say 60w is normal.With the advanced builds so popular these days I find mods with the user pre heat feature helpful in achieving my desired vape.Mods such as Voo Poo Drag, Ijoy Solo any DNA or SX Mini have this feature.


My Predator also has it, just never played around with it yet. I must say that on the same build in the Nano I now tried one of my menthol vapes (only 0.5% menthol, with lychee and strawberry) and it tastes quite good at 45W. No "drowning" sensation either. I think my initial experiences with claptons (when I first got the Nano) made me negative towards it, but I'm trying to overcome that prejudice 

Microcoils have their place too though, for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

aktorsyl said:


> Ahh right, thanks! I wonder if 5 wraps with 24g, 3mm would do the trick. Spaced, that is. Just need to get my spacing right, which is easier said than done


Spacing is easy bud, hold a leg of your coil down with your thumb, with your other hand use your nail to grab the 1st wrap on the opposite end of the coil, all this while the coil is around your ID tool, screwdriver or whatever you used to wrap it, strech it out then push it back together, perfect spacing every time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie

Moey_Ismail said:


> Spacing is easy bud, hold a leg of your coil down with your thumb, with your other hand use your nail to grab the 1st wrap on the opposite end of the coil, all this while the coil is around your ID tool, screwdriver or whatever you used to wrap it, strech it out then push it back together, perfect spacing every time
> View attachment 96762


@aktorsyl how's things going with the Nano. I am now on day 5 with 2.5mm Ni80 vaping @ 26watts. And for me it seems to work flavour is good and its very quiet. Maybe its my wicking that came right. Will probably try a 3mm coil again but for now I stick to 2.5mm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Dolfie said:


> @aktorsyl how's things going with the Nano. I am now on day 5 with 2.5mm Ni80 vaping @ 26watts. And for me it seems to work flavour is good and its very quiet. Maybe its my wicking that came right. Will probably try a 3mm coil again but for now I stick to 2.5mm.


Going pretty well... 28/36g fused clapton, 5 wraps @ 2.5mm and it's behaving nicely. No dry hits or hissing

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Dolfie

aktorsyl said:


> Going pretty well... 28/36g fused clapton, 5 wraps @ 2.5mm and it's behaving nicely. No dry hits or hissing


Glad to hear


----------



## PsyCLown

I am running a clapton in my Engine Nano (well, now the GF's tank). It spits a little here and there and pops a bit too, I suspect it is more due to the wicking though as I didn't wick it too tight.

Great tank though! Try some NiChrome claptons, that is what I have. I think it was 24g wrapped in 36g or 38g, all nichrome. Decent vape at 32W - 38W and not much ramp up issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

So I wrapped my coil using the silver screw drivers handle. Looks to be about 5mm. Flavour is really good with a huge coil

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## aktorsyl

This thing is driving me up the wall. So I have a 2.5mm fused clapton in there (about 0.34 ohm), and I wicked it as the videos etc indicate. Cotton is pretty solid inside the coil (but the coil doesn't warp when you pull the cotton), and then the tips.. about 1mm or so.. of the cotton go into the wicking holes. This resulted in dry hits all over the place.

So I rewicked it.. made the cotton thinner and just rested it on top of the wicking holes (but it still covers the entire hole surface). That worked for the first half tank or so, and after that it just started with insane spitback and what I call "silent spitback": where you don't hear the spitback or the pop but you just feel an intense burning pain in your mouth all of a sudden. After leaving it for the rest of the night, it settled down because the first 20 or so puffs on it the next day were normal.. and then on puff #21 the spitback started again magically.

At that point the Engine Nano almost ended up in the bin. That was the 4th building attempt (and 8th or so wicking attempt) and no luck. The only thing I can still think of is to make a massively thick wick that jams right there into the coil, but to keep the tails short and just rest it on the wicking holes instead of plugging/tucking it in (as that would cause the dry hits again).

All the reviews say this atty is one of the easiest to wick. I'd like to know how the hell the reviewers arrive at that conclusion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

Sorry to hear about your struggle @aktorsyl , I've had mine for a few weeks and I find the wicking pretty easy. Currently running a 0.3 ohm Ni80 Fused Clapton. I have the wick rather tight in the coil, then I thin out the tails quite a bit, stuff them into the wick holes so they almost touch the bottom. The wick is not at all tight in the holes, almost looks like it might not be enough, but when it's juiced up it works perfectly. I change the wick every week or so.

Could you post a pic of your build and wicking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Some pics of the last build (the one described in the post) here:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

aktorsyl said:


> Some pics of the last build (the one described in the post) here:



What type of wick are you using there?


----------



## aktorsyl

JB1987 said:


> What type of wick are you using there?


Plain ol' cotton bacon (v2)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

aktorsyl said:


> Plain ol' cotton bacon (v2)



I can't see anything obvious that's wrong, I'll do a rewick tonight and take some photos, maybe we can compare and see if we can figure this out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

JB1987 said:


> I can't see anything obvious that's wrong, I'll do a rewick tonight and take some photos, maybe we can compare and see if we can figure this out.


The only difference between our wicking methods seem to be that you have the cotton tails running far down into the wicking holes. Mine just covers the wicking holes. When I had mine go down into the holes (all the way through, with a very short piece sticking out of the bottom of the plate but not quite touching the juice well's bottom) I had popping and dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

aktorsyl said:


> The only difference between our wicking methods seem to be that you have the cotton tails running far down into the wicking holes. Mine just covers the wicking holes. When I had mine go down into the holes (all the way through, with a very short piece sticking out of the bottom of the plate but not quite touching the juice well's bottom) I had popping and dry hits.



Lift your coil so that the top of the coil is in line with the top of the post, this should eliminate the popping. 
Also I'd go with a 3mm id coil. 
Your wick seems a bit short, density seems fine though, place your scissor flush against the base and snip, with the coil height described, this length should be perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Moey_Ismail said:


> Lift your coil so that the top of the coil is in line with the top of the post, this should eliminate the popping.
> Also I'd go with a 3mm id coil.
> Your wick seems a bit short, density seems fine though, place your scissor flush against the base and snip, with the coil height described, this length should be perfect.


Thanks, I'll definitely try raising the coil!
As for the wick - I tried 3mm before this with the scissor level on the base exactly as you described. The result was a lot of thick cotton stuffed into the wicking hole.. which looked fine but I got tons of dry hits. Or should I just let it rest on top of the hole?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

aktorsyl said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely try raising the coil!
> As for the wick - I tried 3mm before this with the scissor level on the base exactly as you described. The result was a lot of thick cotton stuffed into the wicking hole.. which looked fine but I got tons of dry hits. Or should I just let it rest on top of the hole?


im wicking with a 5mm coil just fine. Maybe your wick is too tight through the coil thats why you getting dry hits even tho your cotton is saturated on the ends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Kalashnikov said:


> im wicking with a 5mm coil just fine. Maybe your wick is too tight through the coil thats why you getting dry hits even tho your cotton is saturated on the ends


Hm possibly. How far should the tails go down the wicking holes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

aktorsyl said:


> Hm possibly. How far should the tails go down the wicking holes?


When wicking so that the cotton just comes out of the bottom of the juice holes work perfect for me. I also wind 3.5mm or above inner diameter coils. 

I would suggest that you use the same thickness of cotton through the coil but combing it out a lot more on the ends will help.


Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

haruspex said:


> When wicking so that the cotton just comes out of the bottom of the juice holes work perfect for me. I also wind 3.5mm or above inner diameter coils.
> 
> I would suggest that you use the same thickness of cotton through the coil but combing it out a lot more on the ends will help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Hm.. so at 3.5mm, 5 wraps of 24ga kanthal should equal about 0.56ohm or so. I'll try that tomorrow - the only issue I had before with 3mm and above ID is that the cotton really packs that wicking hole pretty tight.

In contrast, I think my relatively little experience with wicking is also a problem - when I comb the cotton out, I end up thinning it by almost half with all the strands & fluff coming out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Moey_Ismail said:


> Lift your coil so that the top of the coil is in line with the top of the post, this should eliminate the popping.
> Also I'd go with a 3mm id coil.
> Your wick seems a bit short, density seems fine though, place your scissor flush against the base and snip, with the coil height described, this length should be perfect.


Wait, which base? The outermost one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

aktorsyl said:


> Wait, which base? The outermost one?


Correct the outer most base, and put your cotton into the 3mm coil snug but not too snug and comb the tails with a pick, then cut the fuzzy ends off, through the coil it'll be thick to avoid spitback and the tails will be thin enough to avoid dry hits

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Feedback on tonight's rebuild:

Built a 24ga kanthal spaced coil, 5 wraps with 3mm ID. Coil is level with the top of the posts. Wicked as described above - thick and solid through the coil, with combed-out tails cut at the outermost edge. Gently tucked them into the wicking holes, with a tiny bit protruding from the bottom of the post deck.

No dry hits but unfortunately after about 10 or so puffs when I refilled it (the tank wasn't 100% full when I started)... spitback all over the place. After burning my mouth (again) I put it down. Then decided I don't actually want to see it so I put the tank in the closet. I don't get it, man. In the month that I've had this thing, I couldn't get it to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

aktorsyl said:


> Feedback on tonight's rebuild:
> 
> Built a 24ga kanthal spaced coil, 5 wraps with 3mm ID. Coil is level with the top of the posts. Wicked as described above - thick and solid through the coil, with combed-out tails cut at the outermost edge. Gently tucked them into the wicking holes, with a tiny bit protruding from the bottom of the post deck.
> 
> No dry hits but unfortunately after about 10 or so puffs when I refilled it (the tank wasn't 100% full when I started)... spitback all over the place. After burning my mouth (again) I put it down. Then decided I don't actually want to see it so I put the tank in the closet. I don't get it, man. In the month that I've had this thing, I couldn't get it to work.


Sorry about that man, it's an awesome tank once you get the hang of it, I'll rewick mine tomorrow and post a step by step guide with pics

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

If you fill your tank when it's not empty you will get slight spit back for the first few pulls because opening the juice cap releases the air lock so it will basically suck up extra juice into the cotton .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Moey_Ismail said:


> Sorry about that man, it's an awesome tank once you get the hang of it, I'll rewick mine tomorrow and post a step by step guide with pics


Thanks man, that'd be great - if you don't mind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Kalashnikov said:


> If you fill your tank when it's not empty you will get slight spit back for the first few pulls because opening the juice cap releases the air lock so it will basically suck up extra juice into the cotton .


Yup, but we're not talking slight spitback here, it's like a firehose of agony and it doesn't stop after a few pulls  You can sometimes even hear the juice gurgling and boiling, which to me indicates a flooded coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

aktorsyl said:


> Yup, but we're not talking slight spitback here, it's like a firehose of agony and it doesn't stop after a few pulls  You can sometimes even hear the juice gurgling and boiling, which to me indicates a flooded coil.


Lol So it means you don't have enough covering the wicking holes. Hence why go with a big coil. then it allows you to wick so that your cotton goes into the wicking whole and some placed on top of the wicking whole around the deck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

@aktorsyl Watch the video below from around 8m30. Hope it helps

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Lol I don't know what's going on. The same setup that had crazy spitback last night, now has dry hits. But to the point where you can even feel that there's no vapour in the draw. And that's with extremely combed out cotton tails gently placed in the wicking holes.
I'm beginning to wonder if there's something structurally wrong with my particular tank. That causes a vacuum or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

@aktorsyl try open the fill cap and see if there are any bobbles coming from the bottom. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

haruspex said:


> @aktorsyl try open the fill cap and see if there are any bobbles coming from the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


Yup, just not sure if it's slow wicking or whether it's me opening the juice fill holes

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

@aktorsyl Comb out the cotton a bit more the next time you wick. Also remember that the first couple of hits are never perfect. Actually takes half to full tank of vaping for the coil / wick to settle in before it performs at it's best. For me the first couple of hits are always 'wild' as the coil seems to fire hotter than after settling in. Just start from a lower wattage. Don't give up / stop trying. The Engine nano is an awesome RTA. Trick is to keep on practicing till you get it perfect to your liking and believe me you'll get there. Nobody recoiled / wicked perfectly the first time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl

So to give y'all an update (thank you for all the replies!)

I tried combing the wicks more, I tried shortening them, I tried thinner wick, I tried thicker wick, I tried black magic, nothing worked. So tonight I decided I'm gonna do something new (it's usually at this point that those dear to me leave the room and call a doctor. Or a vet, whichever is on call and has stock of a sedative)

So, I ripped everything out of the deck. Everything. And I built anew. 3mm ID 24ga kanthal, 5 wraps to give about 0.46 ohm. I lifted it to have the top of the coil be level with the top of the posts. And I looked at it, then at the pack of cotton bacon. And I settled on The Method (TM) (patent pending)

So I took a piece of cotton, jammed it through the coil, and cut it at the edge of the outer rim. Combed it out a bit, cut again, and then I went against everything they teach you at school, band camp and the boy scouts classes. I didn't go NEAR the wicking holes. I tucked the cotton underneath the coil. I felt like such a rebel that I proceeded to wear Raybans for the rest of the wicking process. I even put a The Smiths CD on volume level 11. I worked the wick (loosely) under the coil, then just left a bit of space below the coil itself so that the coil doesn't make contact with the tucked part. The wick covers the wicking holes but avoids going in there like I avoid going into a haberdashery.

I ended up with something that looks like Freddy vs Jason vs an RDA vs WTF-IS-THAT-ON-THE-BUILD-DECK. Seriously, it looks disturbing. I wish I had the presence of mind to take a picture, but I was too occupied by putting on a second pair of sunglasses because one wasn't enough at that stage anymore.

Priming the wick was where I noticed the first difference this time round. The juice immediately soaked into the wick and worked its way around to the bottom tucks - after soaking the part going through the coil. I screwed the top part of the tank onto the base while humming the soundtrack of Pulp Fiction, filled it up, and started at 30W.

I did a few tentative puffs, followed by a few longer puffs. I gradually worked my way up to 37W (which is where it still is) and after I felt that the cotton had some time to get used to the idea of being a science experiment, I did longer and longer puffs. I hit that fire button. I hit it hard. The final puff lasted 6 seconds, my lungs filed legal papers and my fan is on strike. But there was no dry hit.

I proceeded to test with long puffs but couldn't get it to dry hit at 40W or 45W. At 0.46 ohm I'm not going above 45W (steam-engine already thinks I'm being hilarious for going above 25W, but steam-engine is a wuss), in fact my sweet spot is around the 37W mark - and for the last couple of hours I haven't had flooding, spitback, or dry hits yet. I haven't refilled the tank yet (which is usually when the drama starts), so time will tell. But this is a better result than i've had with this bloody thing in a month. So I'm cautiously optimistic.

EDIT: The juice I used for the test tonight was Doug's Awesome Sauce. Man, I love this mix. After about 10 days? Dayumn.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Few days later and the dry hits started again. Ho hum.
I have a theory though. Could it be possible that the bubbles formed when juice wicks in are getting trapped below the post deck? Like lodged in the bottom of the wicking holes? That would basically form a barrier and stop any juice from getting to the wick until something dislodges the bubbles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haruspex

@aktorsyl try the mentioned solution below. 


Also have a look at the picture on the following reddit thread... works for me every time.


Hope you get it right

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faraaz

Hi there guys 

Sorry to hijack this post 

Could someone tell me what are the original coils that come with the OBS engine ? 

I've tried numerous different coils in there , but nothing came close to original one 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Faraaz said:


> Hi there guys
> 
> Sorry to hijack this post
> 
> Could someone tell me what are the original coils that come with the OBS engine ?
> 
> I've tried numerous different coils in there , but nothing came close to original one
> 
> Thanks



Hi @Faraaz 
I cant help you but perhaps @Spyro can. If im not mistaken he uses the Obs Engine tanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Hey there. @Faraaz the original coils were very similar to the coils I use now. They were a 0.3 ohm flattened framed stapled Clapton's. Kanthal A1 - not entirely sure of the out inner and outer gauges.

Personally, I thought the vape was great, but the problem with them was that that they got extremely hot and took a long time to cool down. Unfortunately, this caused my delrin to melt.

Now I use 0.4 ohm non flattened framed stapled Clapton's and I enjoy the vape so much that I invested in 10 pairs.

At 45-55W you'll get a warm vape that you can drag on for quick some time. You'll also have no issues chain vaping as I do. 

I can't tell you the inner diameter exactly because they are prebuilt and it doesn't mention that, but they are definitely smaller than 3mm.

Hope this helps.

If you're in Cape Town you're welcome to swing past my place and pick one up to try it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Very similar, just not flattened and a lot lighter than the stock coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz

thanks @Silver 

thanks @Spyro, i really appreciate it, i also had the same problem it was heating up too much, i am however trying coils like crazy and im getting too much popping etc

i have one on my smok stick battery (35-55w) for up and about and one on my voopoo drag , that one i sometimes go upto 80w

i wish i was nearer lol im in klerksdorp (1200km) away 

however i appreciate your help, where do you buy those coils from ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

Faraaz said:


> thanks @Silver
> 
> thanks @Spyro, i really appreciate it, i also had the same problem it was heating up too much, i am however trying coils like crazy and im getting too much popping etc
> 
> i have one on my smok stick battery (35-55w) for up and about and one on my voopoo drag , that one i sometimes go upto 80w
> 
> i wish i was nearer lol im in klerksdorp (1200km) away
> 
> however i appreciate your help, where do you buy those coils from ?




Not a problem! I find very little popping from these coils, although the popping is present you won't get any spitback. Which is a huge factor for me. 
They go for R101 for a set of 5 from cock n bull. Vape Africa also sells them but you can buy in singles. I've never used their website though so I don't know of it will be easy to find them online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz

Spyro said:


> Not a problem! I find very little popping from these coils, although the popping is present you won't get any spitback. Which is a huge factor for me.
> They go for R101 for a set of 5 from cock n bull. Vape Africa also sells them but you can buy in singles. I've never used their website though so I don't know of it will be easy to find them online.



Not a problem ill figure that out, i appreciate putting me in the right direction , thanks once again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Faraaz said:


> thanks @Silver
> 
> thanks @Spyro, i really appreciate it, i also had the same problem it was heating up too much, i am however trying coils like crazy and im getting too much popping etc
> 
> i have one on my smok stick battery (35-55w) for up and about and one on my voopoo drag , that one i sometimes go upto 80w
> 
> i wish i was nearer lol im in klerksdorp (1200km) away
> 
> however i appreciate your help, where do you buy those coils from ?


I'm a big OBS fan,Engine, Mini ,Nano also the Crius. I make my own fused Claptons with 26 or 27g cores wrapped with 38 to 41g S.S. 3.0m.m. i.d. I get a nice flavorful vape, not too hot but comfortably warm the way I like it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Faraaz

I've never built before , only pre built coils , however I bought a roll of 24g ni80 

I twisted the wire with about 7 wraps , totally new with no tools , wrapped it around a screwdriver but the coils turned out to be big and so it takes time to ramp up 

Faster ramp up would be less and smaller wraps ? 




kev mac said:


> I'm a big OBS fan,Engine, Mini ,Nano also the Crius. I make my own fused Claptons with 26 or 27g cores wrapped with 38 to 41g S.S. 3.0m.m. i.d. I get a nice flavorful vape, not too hot but comfortably warm the way I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

Faraaz said:


> I've never built before , only pre built coils , however I bought a roll of 24g ni80
> 
> I twisted the wire with about 7 wraps , totally new with no tools , wrapped it around a screwdriver but the coils turned out to be big and so it takes time to ramp up
> 
> Faster ramp up would be less and smaller wraps ?


@Faraaz I would suggest untwisted coil with 24g.Its too thick for twisted.Better still try a higher gauge,my go to is 26g. You will get a quicker ramp up.Stay with it it will become 2nd nature and you'll be able to dial in your perfect vape in no time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz

kev mac said:


> @Faraaz I would suggest untwisted coil with 24g.Its too thick for twisted.Better still try a higher gauge,my go to is 26g. You will get a quicker ramp up.Stay with it it will become 2nd nature and you'll be able to dial in your perfect vape in no time.


That's ni80 ? I'm going to fit in a simple build and see how it goes 

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz

kev mac said:


> @Faraaz I would suggest untwisted coil with 24g.Its too thick for twisted.Better still try a higher gauge,my go to is 26g. You will get a quicker ramp up.Stay with it it will become 2nd nature and you'll be able to dial in your perfect vape in no time.


Hi, I have done a simple 7 wrap 3mm build , must say much better and faster ramp up , however it's reading at 0.24 I would like a warmer vape (I think lower ohms) ? 

Could you assist , thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Faraaz said:


> Hi, I have done a simple 7 wrap 3mm build , must say much better and faster ramp up , however it's reading at 0.24 I would like a warmer vape (I think lower ohms) ?
> 
> Could you assist , thanks



What power you vaping it on @Faraaz ?
Maybe try upping the power a bit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faraaz

Silver said:


> What power you vaping it on @Faraaz ?
> Maybe try upping the power a bit?


On 45w , will try upping it and see 

Reason my head is spinning , I met a guy at a vape shop over the weekend who let me try his , it was a dripper though and he told me he has a low ohm and was Vaping on 50w , could it be different because it was a dripper ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Faraaz said:


> On 45w , will try upping it and see
> 
> Reason my head is spinning , I met a guy at a vape shop over the weekend who let me try his , it was a dripper though and he told me he has a low ohm and was Vaping on 50w , could it be different because it was a dripper ?



The RTAs can lead to cooler vapes than a dripper becsuse the coil is usually further away from your mouth.

If your coil is 0.24 ohms I would imagine you could be vaping it at around 50-65 Watts. Try up the power a bit and see if the wicking keeps up and if it gets warmer

I am not familiar with the builds on the OBS engine though so maybe someone can advise you on an alternative coil. But in general, if you want more heat you need to increase the power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz

Silver said:


> The RTAs can lead to cooler vapes than a dripper becsuse the coil is usually further away from your mouth.
> 
> If your coil is 0.24 ohms I would imagine you could be vaping it at around 50-65 Watts. Try up the power a bit and see if the wicking keeps up and if it gets warmer
> 
> I am not familiar with the builds on the OBS engine though so maybe someone can advise you on an alternative coil. But in general, if you want more heat you need to increase the power.


Maybe I need to invest in a dripper , just hate the fact that I'm in the car all day and it makes dripping difficult 

Any advice on a squonker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Faraaz said:


> Maybe I need to invest in a dripper , just hate the fact that I'm in the car all day and it makes dripping difficult
> 
> Any advice on a squonker?



I only have experience with the Reo squonker which is mechanical
Its a great mod and very durable.

There are quite a few regulated squonkers coming out these days.
Check out the Hotcig RSQ, a lot of folk seem to like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz

Silver said:


> I only have experience with the Reo squonker which is mechanical
> Its a great mod and very durable.
> 
> There are quite a few regulated squonkers coming out these days.
> Check out the Hotcig RSQ, a lot of folk seem to like it


Thanks for the help , will do some research on that 

Hopefully someone could help me out on the OBS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Moey_Ismail , would you be able to advise @Faraaz on a coil for a hotter vape on the OBS Engine Nano?

@Faraaz, have you had a look at this whole thread from the beginning? Some great looking builds in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faraaz

Actually no I haven't 

Typical me asking things when the answer is probably in front of me 

Probably the excitement from thinking it's too difficult to build and it's actually really simple 


Silver said:


> @Moey_Ismail , would you be able to advise @Faraaz on a coil for a hotter vape on the OBS Engine Nano?
> 
> @Faraaz, have you had a look at this whole thread from the beginning? Some great looking builds in it.


ually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Faraaz said:


> Actually no I haven't
> 
> Typical me asking things when the answer is probably in front of me
> 
> Probably the excitement from thinking it's too difficult to build and it's actually really simple
> 
> ually



No dont worry @Faraaz 
I know what you mean about the excitement

If there is a way to get the right temp on that OBS we will find it for you.

By the way, are you building a single or dual coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz

Haha the excitement was unreal 

I went looking for a prebuilt coil and the guy takes out the roll of wire and sends me a link to a video and says that's exactly what you looking for , maybe just to get me of his back haha 

Turns out that's not the coil I was looking for but atleast one step ahead of building my own 

Dual coil and I'm using a voopoo drag mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

@Faraaz I have had great success with 5 wraps. Anything more or anything less and I don't enjoy the vape nearly as much.

5 wraps 3mm ID is a win. 7 wraps makes me think you'll burn your cotton or get dry hits. At least that has always been the case for me. Definitely a rather warm vape but by no means "hot"


Take a look at this, it's the only build I use in the nano. Hope it helps and goodluck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac

Faraaz said:


> Maybe I need to invest in a dripper , just hate the fact that I'm in the car all day and it makes dripping difficult
> 
> Any advice on a squonker?


@Silver is right on the power advice, it's been my experience w/the Engine (A great tank imho) is that it can handle the watts at higher temps as well as giving a good vape at lower watts.At this moment my Engine sits atop of my SX mini Q class at 60 watts using selfmade fused Claptons (27g x2 wrapped w/41g))and it gives me a wonderful warm vape just right for my taste.(p.m. me and we'll see if I can't send you a set of my coils) Rdas are a whole different animal albeit a good one that many use exclusively after trying. Sqounking is the best way to get this technique, or should I say the easiest. (Check out Geeky Vapes on YouTube) Many forum mates are Sqounk pros and can give better advice than I can. Get an array of wire cheaply on the Chinese sites (fasttech,Gearbests ect.) and watch tutorials on line,in no time you'll be coiling like a pro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> @Moey_Ismail , would you be able to advise @Faraaz on a coil for a hotter vape on the OBS Engine Nano?
> 
> @Faraaz, have you had a look at this whole thread from the beginning? Some great looking builds in it.


A build that worked great for me in the engine was 3 x 26ga with 36ga alien ni80, 3mm 5 wraps, comes out to about 0.2ohm at 45-50watts, airflow halfway open, align the coil so the top of the coil is in line with the top of the post, that way the airflow is very direct and doesn't give too much to cool the coil @Faraaz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre

Been eyeing the Nano for some time. Got one from @ddk1979 (thank you) at last. Went through this informative thread for some tips on coiling and wicking.

In the end coiled and wicked as DJLsb suggests in the video posted by @haruspex early in the thread here. SS316L, 26 g, 3.5 mm ID, around 6 wraps anti-clockwise spaced coil (using the easy spacing method explained by @Moey_Ismail on the first page of this thread). Came out at 0.7 ohms. Wicked with Cotton Bacon v2.

Have vaped about half a tank of a strawberry, banana custard at 30W. MTL with just a sliver of the air slots open. Still an airy MTL, which is what I like. Flavour is great, more sweet notes than in my Reo Grand. Throat hit is glorious @Silver. Will have to try a tobacco in it next. No gurgling or spitting or any dry hits so far.

Winner for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the headsup @Andre 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anas

Hello everyone, greetings from Malaysia

OBS engine nano... I have tried so many ways to make this RTA work. Every time after half of the tank, it starts to give a dry hit and most of the time cotton burnt in the middle, snap into two pieces just for a day or two. Tried Clapton, micro coil (SS & Kanthal) nothing works. Reduce the cotton at both end and flooding occurs. Tried twisted coils too.. first, it is good, then dry hit again, I have to pop-off the filling ring for a while then it will be okay for a few vapes. Then after I tried simple micro coil of 26G Kanthal or SS but reduce the diameter to 2.5mm and then, boom... the flavour and vape density improve a lot... before this, I'm using 3mm, 3.5mm but no luck. 7 or 8 wraps 2.5mm contact coil give 0.8ohm fire at 25W. Cotton survive much longer (days).I will try 2mm with twisted to see how it's work. If twisted coil work then it's good because I don't like high ohm and I got longer coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

